# Best Shirt to Print on?



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

Alright, I have been doing a lot of research on this and have been hearing different things. I have ordered the printer so on hand tests cant be done yet but I would sure love some solid opinions before I start ordering shirts to test. So with that said, I would love to know what everyone uses and perhaps even why.

What I have heard is the following recommendations for shirt types.

*Ringspun cotton because it holds the ink better (like the Beefy T)
*Opened ended cotton because it has less fibers that stand up (like Hanes Tagless T)
*Everyone I have talked to says use 100% cotton, however this tech I talked to yesterday says he has found and seen that an 80/20 blend works even better than 100% cotton. He says the ink still sets perfectly but less fibers come up.
*I have also heard that it doesnt really matter, and to save money and use a Gilden cause it works just fine.

So what does everyone think?


----------



## vinstr (Nov 5, 2007)

Personally I think the Gildens end up with too many fibers coming up and do not like them (I used to use the G2000s)...now I always use Champion tagless 6.1 oz. They are only a couple cents more but have so few fibers coming up the prints look awesome on them, they wash great and are high quality. For sweats I do use the hanes beefy 80/20 and they look and wash great as well, but they do have a lot of fibers sticking out which can get on your printhead so I always prepress them for 5-10 seconds right before printing to keep the fibers flat...
Good luck


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

We use Anvil 976/979. There are a ton fewer flaws and more consistency in the weight. The prints aren't quite as bright, maybe 5% difference, but the better shirt by far makes up for it. They are sometimes even cheaper than the 2000's.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

We like the Anvils as well. Lately we have been using Delta's Magnum, and so far we really like them. The Hanes tagless print very well, and when on sale we use them.


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Hanes Tagless or Anvil 976/979 here as well


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I wish we could get Hanes and Anvil (cheap) here in Australia. I'm quite surprised about the comment re 80/20 printing better then 100% cotton. When we did testing we found 80/20 to look good when first printed but faded more then 100% cotton after a few washes. The cotton/poly shirts also tend to pill more then 100% cotton shirts.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

I have found the best results come from American Apparel garments. There is at least 15% difference between them and the Gildans... They are considerably more expensive, however!


----------



## thinkworksdan (Mar 16, 2007)

Another company in southern california to check out is Next Level Apparel. very similar to american apparel, a tiny bit less expensive perhaps. Lots of fashionable styles and colors, and the prints from my Mimaki look better on these than any other garments I've used. (which is most of them.) Their stock and delivery are sometimes a bit sketchy, but I can't say enough about how good the prints look.



Justin Walker said:


> I have found the best results come from American Apparel garments. There is at least 15% difference between them and the Gildans... They are considerably more expensive, however!


----------



## Flying Loom (Jun 29, 2007)

I use Jerzees 363M for mens, Fruit of the Loom Ladys LT30N short sleeve and Fruit of the Loom Lays tank LK30N. Prints are always nice and look good wash after wash.


----------



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for the imput, I definatly have some better ideas of what to try and where to start... very much appreciated!


----------



## BeachBumWisdom (Apr 24, 2013)

Is the Gildan you guys like the G200 6.1oz? Is there anything wrong with the G500 5.3oz?


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

BeachBumWisdom said:


> Is the Gildan you guys like the G200 6.1oz? Is there anything wrong with the G500 5.3oz?


The G2000 / G5000 will both produce very poor results when compared to a high quality 30/1's ring spun cotton.... They were never great to begin with, but the print ability seems to have gone even further downhill in recent years.


----------



## BeachBumWisdom (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. So which brand do you use? and what is the most economical? Where do you order your blank t shirts from?

Thanks


----------



## adam4189 (May 31, 2012)

BeachBumWisdom said:


> Thanks for the tip. So which brand do you use? and what is the most economical? Where do you order your blank t shirts from?
> 
> Thanks


try SanMar or Alpha or bodek. I am sure they'll quote you best price but if you can't buy from 'em then go for american apparel or jiffy or gotapparel they'll do the job


----------



## HartYou85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Tultex Fine Jersey tees take DTG ink really well
Tultex Fine Jersey T-shirt | Custom Printing & Embroidery | Customizo


----------

